# Excel: Aktion bei Klicken in eine Zelle



## bigbanana3000 (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Forumsmitglieder!

Ich habe ein Formular in Excel angelegt, dass von den Mitglieder meines Vereins genutzt werden soll. Nun will ich die Funktion einbauen, dass, wenn ein Mitglied in eine bestimmte Zelle klickt, in dieser Zelle ein "x" auftaucht, beim wiederholten Klicken soll es wieder verschwinden, ähnlich einem Auswahlbutton in HTML.

Kann man das realisieren, wenn ja wie?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß, Bastian


----------



## WaGutSo (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bastian,
ginge auch Doppelklick?

Grüße
Walter Gutermann


----------



## bigbanana3000 (11. Januar 2007)

Klar, bevor es gar nicht geht!


----------



## WaGutSo (11. Januar 2007)

Da gebe es diese Möglichkeit:


```
Private Sub Workbook_SheetBeforeDoubleClick(ByVal Sh As Object, ByVal Target As Range, Cancel As Boolean)
  Dim iZeileIst As Long
  Dim iSpalteIst As Long
  Dim sNameIst As String
  Cancel = True
  iZeileIst = Target.Row
  iSpalteIst = Target.Column
  sNameIst = Sh.Name
  ' Prüfkriterien + Auswertung
  Dim iZeileSoll As Long
  Dim iSpalteSoll As Long
  Dim sNameSoll As String
  '
  iZeileSoll = 3            ' z. B. Zeile 3,
  iSpalteSoll = 5           ' Spalte E
  sNameSoll = "Tabelle1"    ' in Tabelle1
  ' Prüfung
  If sNameIst = sNameSoll And iZeileIst = iZeileSoll And iSpalteIst = iSpalteSoll Then
    If Worksheets(sNameSoll).Cells(iZeileSoll, iSpalteSoll).Value = "" Then
      Worksheets(sNameSoll).Cells(iZeileSoll, iSpalteSoll).Value = "X"
    Else
      Worksheets(sNameSoll).Cells(iZeileSoll, iSpalteSoll).Value = ""
    End If
  Else
    MsgBox "Es wurde in Tabelle: " & sNameIst & " die Zelle in der Zeile " & iZeileIst & _
           " und der Spalte " & iSpalteIst & " angeklickt.", , "Falsche Zelle!"
  End If
End Sub
```

Dieses Ereignis findest Du im Objektkatalog unter:
*…/Diese Arbeitsmappe/Workbook/SheetBeforeDoubleClick*

Viel Erfolg
Walter Gutermann


----------



## duckdonald (12. Januar 2007)

Hai,

wenn du die Formularsymbolleiste einblendest, dann kannst du ein "Kontrollkästchen" in die Arbeitsmappe einfügen und dieses dann in den Eigenschaften mit einer Zelle verknüpfen. In der Zelle steht dann "Wahr" oder "Falsch" das kannst du dann weiterverwenden bzw auch verstecken. Damit sparst du dir den Weg über VB.

bye DuckDonald


----------

